# Low Phosphrous



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bill Kreuser is doing some experiments with low P and clipping yield. I'm getting obsessed with tracking clip yields too. I just dont like to bag.

My yard is also in the sub 5ppm M3 and it is looking great.

https://twitter.com/UNLturf/status/999656608316747777


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Cool season grasses have had nutrient requirements overestimated. I have personally seen MLSN *FAIL* when applied to low cut warm season turf. Golf courses with Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum reduce fertilizer inputs, yes. They also deal with way more disease after starving their grass according to the edicts of MLSN. It probably works on cool season grasses, but I am unimpressed with results on warm season grass.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I thought it was interesting that everyone pushes to raise the P levels but I'm listed as very low in P per soil test and my grass is just fine. All the properties I help with are all very deficient. All cool season but one zoysia I just started with. We'll see how that one fairs.


----------



## CorgiTurf (May 27, 2018)

What are the pH levels of the test plots?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In Bill Kreuser experiment? I don't know.


----------

